# Glass tops for 72 gallon



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

I posted about this before, and I also posted a wanted ad in the Trading Post, but never got a reply. Does anyone have or know where I can get two glass tops to fit a 72 gallon bow front for a cheap price? I've been looking around for them, and the ones I can find are very expensive. I'd really appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

You won't find them cheap. Glass tops in general are spendy. That's why I use hoods that make cover my lights and don't require I use a glass top.


----------



## ayruadumas (Dec 13, 2005)

Try a glass shop. Take exact measurements or trace a template on paper and take to a glass shop. They might be less expensive.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

8) Not sure if they have what you need but give these folks a call. Cust. serv. is exceptional. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... +3730+3731 "T"


----------



## bus1970 (Jun 5, 2008)

Here in York PA glass shops charge 10.00 usd per cut. So, when you find 3/16" glass ie, windows, table tops, store fronts, auctions, yard sales, large item pick up days, 2 cuts equal 20.00 usd. 1/8" glass will sag and isn't sturdy. 
Another thought using window glass, instead of having the traditional one split in the glass top the length of the tank and having the rear piece stationery and the front piece for access. Think about using window glass with the pieces of glass hinged from front of tank to rear of tank. The plastic hinges can be purchased at pet shop or hardware store. Do you have a building restoration warehouse open to the public. I buy glass there dirt cheap. Cuts would only have to be made along the bow front. At the rear edge you could use that plastic that slips over the glass and can be cut to allow for heater filter whatever. Knobs can be siliconed or gorilla glued in place.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Not sure what you mean by expensive, but there's a site here that has them for $45. I don't think you're going to find them much cheaper than that.

Only other option is a glass shop that may have some scratched glass that they're willing to part with at a discount. Scratches shouldn't matter for a glass top.


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

will plexi glass work? that might be cheap...

tell them your a HS teacher and that you dont have the money for the school tank....

LOL geeze im horrible


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> will plexi glass work? that might be cheap...


You'd have to use polycarbonate or it would warp. Polycarbonate can be expensive, and sometimes goes by "Lexan".


----------

